# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Moving a Cubby..

## Armers

SWMBO would like to keep our current cubby house in the back yard, downside is it need to be moved ~ 300mm back to accomidate the extension. So not only are we going to move it, we're going to move it to the other side of the yard + Lower it off its stilts.  
Now the question i have is, whats the best way to lower it and move it all in one piece?...  
It currently sits ~ 1500mm off the ground, about 10mtrs away from its final destination.   
Cheers
Ben

----------


## m6sports

Unless you have alot of friends I would say a Crane would be the easiest way. Droping it would be the easy part using timber and hydraulic jacks it's the move that would be the hardest. Why not pull it apart and move it in sections

----------


## Belair_Boy

Not knowing the dimensions and weight it is a bit tricky giving ideas but as m6sports said, a jack and timber bearers (jenga style) can be used to lower it.  If it will fit on a tandem trailer it could be lowered onto the trailer, moved to the new position, raised slightly to remover the trailer and then lowered to the final position.  
Anything can be done with timber, ropes and leavers, they built the pyramids after all - but it does help to have a lot of slaves, err ... friends.  :Smilie: 
If you are at all uncomfortable lifting and moving heavy objects the crane option may prove to be the safest although not cheep.

----------


## m6sports

i didnt even think of using a trailer to move it 
but it should work  
with weight i would be thinking it would be close to 1ton  
i may be overestimating but i dont think it would be light

----------


## Armers

Its empty on the inside, it was built by an old skool chippy (prev owner) so built like a brick @@@@@@@@@.  
I was thinking hydraulic jacks to lower and then maybe drag it? Hireing a crane just for this would be too expencive, the only other thinking i would be to hire a forklift... but then again in the too expencive basket.  
I've not been in there personaly to see if its easy to pull apart yet.  
Cheers for being a sounding board for ideas! 
Ben

----------


## jago

Again not sure of the dimensions but we carried my nieces Cubby (looks similar size ) 2 guys  on each side out to pops truck to be taken to the next house. 
Lighten the load as much as possible, unsecure from base crack the whip and 8 guys should easily move it. At the height its at its perfect for getting those salves under just dont get bitten by redbacks! Cost 2  slabs  + 20 snags

----------


## Tools

Hire a couple of genie lifts to lower it. 
Tools

----------

